

Simplify Parallel Code by Encapsulating Locks - tech_junkie
http://www.justsoftwaresolutions.co.uk/threading/simplify_code_by_encapsulating_locks.html

======
neilells
Excellent article, it's going to take me a while to digest all of it, but
analysing the success of Minecraft is a worthy goal. We can all learn from
Minecraft and Twitter (and Apple!) just how much is gained by constraint and
simplicity.

